# Chaos Daemons 'Second Wave'



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

A german site just posted pics of the new plastic Daemon Prince showing off a couple of different versions of it. Cool thing is that it proves the kit will come with multiple bitz. Dig it: 



















http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=1435


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's the alleged 40k varients.


----------

